# Controller keyboard for orchestral work



## 100khz (Jun 27, 2017)

for those delicate legato patches on woodwind or strings, and for those heavy dynamic staccatos and stacatisimos, i need a controller which depicts every pressure properly and prints it on the daw precisely. Pressure sensitivity is the key.

Is there something out there which can fulfil my need under $600.

preferably 61 keys.

Don't need faders, transport, knobs etc. Just great keys. Semi weighted preferred since there is a lot more to compose other than playing piano, which again is used quite often.

please enlighten..


----------



## agarner32 (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm pretty happy with my Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88. They also make a 61 key board as well. It's a little over $600 though.


----------



## 100khz (Jun 27, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Native Instruments Komplete Kontrol S88. They also make a 61 key board as well. It's a little over $600 though.


i liked the keys on this controller. But i am not into using komplete via controller. The part of its high price is inclusion of komplete software. If there is another choice, would prefer that.


----------



## agarner32 (Jun 27, 2017)

I don't use any of that either. I just bought it because I liked the keyboard and the pretty lights. Obviously it's all very personal. Also, I find 61 keys too limiting and especially for doing orchestral stuff where you have such a big range plus dealing with key switches.

I also have an Akai Advance 61 for my office and traveling. It works well for me and has a pretty good feel for non-weighted keys. Some complain the keys are heavy, but I'm a pianist so it's not a big deal to me.


----------



## 100khz (Jun 27, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> Also, I find 61 keys too limiting and especially for doing orchestral stuff where you have such a big range plus dealing with key switches.
> 
> I also have an Akai Advance 61 for my office and traveling. It works well for me and has a pretty good feel for non-weighted keys. Some complain the keys are heavy, but I'm a pianist so it's not a big deal to me.


For key switches which i keep at C0 onwards, i have a 25 keys korg keyboard. I am ok going upto 88 if i can get better keybed, just trying to find a good option for my purpose under by budget.

Hoz nectar lx88 keybed if u have used that? any comparison to akai pro mpk2?


----------



## agarner32 (Jun 28, 2017)

I think I remember trying the Akai MPK88 and liked it, but didn't get it because the keys were too noisy.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 28, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> I think I remember trying the Akai MPK88 and liked it, but didn't get it because the keys were too noisy.



So far ..... most are 'too noisy'  Have older Axiom Pro61 (great early choice) and new NI S-49. OP should at least give NI S-Series a look ?? Actually, for orchestra .... ROLI is intriguing, but RISE looks best and only 49 keywaves .... STAGE has 61, but much to sort, when comparing .....


----------



## 100khz (Jun 28, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> So far ..... most are 'too noisy'  Have older Axiom Pro61 (great early choice) and new NI S-49. OP should at least give NI S-Series a look ?? Actually, for orchestra .... ROLI is intriguing, but RISE looks best and only 49 keywaves .... STAGE has 61, but much to sort, when comparing .....



ROLI series indeed is very interesting, not sure if that should be the dedicated controller. About NI Komplete kontrol series, still thinking about it. Any comments on nectar lx88? is it no where near to the likes of Akai mpk or NI komplete kontrol?

Again my needs are very precise orchestral work besides other things. I had Axiom earlier, was not happy with it.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 28, 2017)

I have the Nektar Impact LX88+, love the keys. The 61 would only be around $300.


----------



## 100khz (Jun 28, 2017)

Wolfie2112 said:


> I have the Nektar Impact LX88+, love the keys. The 61 would only be around $300.



i guess the 61 version has different weights to keys or are they same as in 88? any idea?


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 28, 2017)

100khz said:


> i guess the 61 version has different weights to keys or are they same as in 88? any idea?



I honestly don't know, you could always send Nektar an email and ask them, they are really good at answering questions.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jun 28, 2017)

The keys on the 61 are a lighter synth action. Really light, actually.
That said, the velocity sensitivity and curves are really good for a budget keyboard.


----------



## 100khz (Jun 28, 2017)

Alex Fraser said:


> The keys on the 61 are a lighter synth action. Really light, actually.
> That said, the velocity sensitivity and curves are really good for a budget keyboard.


then the 88 one should be better for the key feel. Unfortunately not finding anywhere to demo this unit, not available in GC.

Either LX88+ or Akai mpk261.. inclining towards mpk.


----------



## ctsai89 (Jun 28, 2017)

hodshonf said:


> anyone have any input on this?
> 
> http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/numa_compact2/



where is the cc#1 fader? fader is better knobs i don't see any faders.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 28, 2017)

Akai Advance is what I just recently bought my son.
Pretty damn nice integration with DAWs and the action is a nice synth feel.
Reminds of an old Hammond Organ waterfall.
Lots of great options like unlatching and latching controllers, etc.
Pricey but nice.

No comparison to the God of 88s like my Physis K4.
But a damn nice piece of kit.


----------



## Piano Pete (Jun 28, 2017)

Have you given any of like Roland's or Doepfer's equipment a go? I am thinking of their 88 stuff, and I know it is outside of the price range, but I preferred their keys/velocity sensitivity. I personally did not feel any real difference with some of the equipment from other vendors in and under your given price range. Would it be worth your while to save up for something beefier? May be worth while, not sure.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 11, 2017)

I use KK S61 and a Kawai VPC-1. Both are really, really great. I feel like I couldn't do without the S61 anymore, for its browsing and control capabillities. Also the Lightguide is very useful. If you have Komplete and a lot of NKS-third party libraries, it's a no-brainer, I think. There are even people on the net that have made templates for all the Omnisphere 2-lovers out here: browse and control all O2's patches.

The Kawai VPC-1 has the feel of a real piano to me. No control options, but that's not neccesary, since I have the S61. I often use both in unison: lightguide for keyswitches on the S61, playing on the VPC-1.

Of course this will cost you some money, so if that's an issue, my pick would be the S88.

Good luck!


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 11, 2017)

hodshonf said:


> anyone have any input on this?
> 
> http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/numa_compact2/



I have been using the use the Numa Compact 1 which preceded it and is essentially the same thing (has the same keybed) for about six months and love it. I'm not a pianist so it's semi-weighted keys are just the right mix for me to lay down piano or synth and all the orchestral stuff. Very small footprint. Just use the MIDI out (I use controllers for CCs etc) and very happy. Lightweight but good build quality so far.


----------



## 100khz (Jul 11, 2017)

StillLife said:


> Of course this will cost you some money, so if that's an issue, my pick would be the S88.
> 
> Good luck!



inclining towards kk S61 too. Didn't like the way modulation wheel works. I found it to be less precise than a wheel. What you guys think? Or else for that i need to use some external faders etc instead of the inbuilt modulation touch strip?


----------



## agarner32 (Jul 11, 2017)

I have the 88 key version which has the same mod wheel and I prefer a traditional wheel. For me it's hard to take my finger off and return to the same position. In other words, when I return to the mod wheel it almost always goes up or down. I have an external MIDI mixer so it's not an issue. Everything else about the keyboard is fine.


----------



## 100khz (Jul 11, 2017)

agarner32 said:


> I have an external MIDI mixer so it's not an issue. Everything else about the keyboard is fine.



hoz akai pro mki2 61? better or not so than kk s61?


----------



## agarner32 (Jul 11, 2017)

I don't have any experience with that keyboard, but maybe someone else does.


----------



## StillLife (Jul 11, 2017)

The modwheel on the NI s-series takes some getting used to. I find it not as handy as an actual modwheel for old fashioned modwheel-work, but you can configure it so that it can do effects like pingpong etc. It's not my favorite part of the keyboard, but I also have a modwheel on another controller, so it doesn't matter, and the rest of the keyboard is great for me.


----------



## TheNorseman (Jul 11, 2017)

I just use that Keystation 61. It does what it's supposed to do.


----------



## 100khz (Jul 13, 2017)

Just out of curiosity, hoz this keyboard for midi work 

I know this is not a conventional choice but just wondering if the keys are good enough, i really do not want anything else on a midi keybaord. Any opinions??


----------



## Nmargiotta (Jul 13, 2017)

Studio logic SL88 studio-- feels great nice and minimal design. The joysticks and controller interface are fantastic to work with, and at 499$ is such a deal!


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 15, 2017)

But what about the key noise ? Among Studio logic sl88 Studio, sl88 Grand, NI s88, Roland A88 which one makes the least noise ? I don't want a keyboard like this :


----------



## 100khz (Jul 15, 2017)

thanks for the video link. Exactly, key noise is an issue. So far everyone has suggest NI s88 for less noisy keybed. But god its very costly. I wanted something without any other feature, no knobs, faders nothing. Just a decent 61 keys midi keyboard with amazing keys. if i do not find any, will default to NI S61


----------



## tomasgarciad (Jul 15, 2017)

I've used a Casio Privia PX-150 for a while now. 88 weighted keys, ebony and ivory feel, very simple (no knobs, faders, wheels) but gets the job done. I think the newer model is the Casio Privia PX-160.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 15, 2017)

Yamaha P115. Love the weighted keybed and feel, USB (not MIDI).

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/P115BK


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 16, 2017)

These portables numeric piano keyboards are good and less costly than many simple midi controller keyboards :

But be careful, there's not modulation wheel and not alway midi connector (dim)


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 18, 2017)

Have you see this keyboard ?


----------

